# Frozen goat treats



## Handy Girl (Apr 2, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with making some frozen treats for their goats? I’m looking for ideas for what to put in as far as fruits and veggies.. thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. I haven't done that. Any berries


----------



## Handy Girl (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks! I have a friend that makes them for her horses so I thought my goats might enjoy it as well


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

My goats enjoy apples and carrots in water then freeze it! They really like it on hot days!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Mine like those popsicles in the plasitc tubes, but i have made some with apple juice with frozen berries in it


----------

